# Mite testing with jar



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Ok, I know I need to get into the habit of checking for mites. And I tried to...

I just can't seem to get the hang of collecting the bees into the jar. What's the trick?
Waya


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Find a place where the bees are thick. Preferably festooning. Put the jar under them and gently scoop them in.


----------



## Bob Harrison (Mar 15, 2005)

The method I use is to find a piece of tin (like used in duck work and available at hardware stores).
Longer than the frame and about a foot wide. Bend in the middle.
Pick a frame from the brood nest and MAKE SURE THE QUEEN IS NOT ON THE FRAME. Dislodge the bees into the tin and pour into the jar.


----------

